# JBL GSub10 issue



## RotorBalls (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Pioneer VSX D557 receiver with a single sub out and JBL GSub10 with L/R Line input. I've tried hooking it up with the single line into just the left or right with no luck. Bought an RCA Y cable with single female to dual male and connected it to the sub and still don't get any sound, the sub just goes into standby. Not sure what I can do at this point. I've previously only used speaker wire for this sub and recently acquired this receiver so I don't know it well, maybe there's something I'm missing there. Thanks for any help

- home theater noob


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like you need to set the receiver's setting to output to the sub. Check the menu. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## RotorBalls (Feb 20, 2011)

haha good call on the receiver's setting. I found it and enabled it, now the sub stays on but I still have no sound. I'm terrible at this lol. Anything else on the receiver I need to set?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You might check the receiver's and the sub's level settings. Dennis


----------

